# combining milk



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

I was wondering if you could combine the milk. Could I combine todays 1/2 gallon with yesterdays 1/2 gallon? (hypothetically, I wont have milk until march )


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't. Even if the milk is properly refrigerated bacteria is still going to grow - that's what causes milk to go sour. By combining different days of milk you are contaminating todays with the bacteria growth in yesterdays or the day before.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, Ive done it when it is thoroughly chilled without problems.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I stand corrected!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do the same, after that days milk has set in the fridge for 24 hours, I skim cream to freeze and if what I have in the fridge doesn't fill a gallon jar by itself, I will combine 2 days worth of milk with no problem


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do it, usually keep within 2 days of one another, not more than that....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The crucial one is colostrum. Never mix it with the next day.
Mark it 1st day, 2nd day etc.
When you use it always give newborn the 1st day colostrum then 2nd day & so on.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ learn something new everyday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep  I too combine if I have extra room in a chilled or frozen jar


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Although I can see where Crazy is coming from, if you use the milk quickly OR are freezing the milk, there should be an issue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do NOT ever mix warm milk with cold milk.

GoatCrazy - I think TDG Farms likes you. You know how boys will run up and punch the girl they like? I think calling you Crazy is the online version of running up and punching you. :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> GoatCrazy - I think TDG Farms likes you. You know how boys will run up and punch the girl they like? I think calling you Crazy is the online version of running up and punching you. :laugh: :ROFL:


:ROFL: :lol:

I guess I should clarify my post a bit better.. My chilled milk will go in with other chilled or frozen milk if I have extra room in some jars


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Karen you so "CRAZY"  lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Do NOT ever mix warm milk with cold milk.
> 
> GoatCrazy - I think TDG Farms likes you. You know how boys will run up and punch the girl they like? I think calling you Crazy is the online version of running up and punching you. :laugh: :ROFL:


:shocked: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! Its nice to know I will have a little more room in
the fridge this summer with filling gallon jars full up.


----------

